# Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€



## Hypnos (8. Januar 2009)

*Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Ich plane mir demnächst einen neuen PC zuzulegen und benötige dafür noch ein Gehäuse. Die geplanten Anschaffungskosten betragen ca. 100-150 Euro.
Das Design ist mir eigentlich weniger wichtig, für mich sind hauptsächlich die "inneren Werte“ von Belang. Ein Midi-Tower wäre mir am liebsten.
Das System soll zwar nicht absolut auf Silent ausgelegt sein, allerdings doch einen ruhigen und vor allem angenehmen Geräuschpegel haben trotz "heißer“ Komponenten.
Deswegen ist für mich hauptsächlich die effektive aber leise Kühlung wichtig, weiterhin sollten die Festplattenhalter entweder schon entkoppelt sein oder sich leicht die Möglichkeit dazu bieten.
Als GraKa wird wohl eine GTX 2x0 oder Radeon 4870 zum Einsatz kommen, das Gehäuse sollte also Platz für lange Steckkarten bieten.
Staubfilter vor den Lüftern wären Klasse, sind aber kein Muss.

Momentan liebäugle ich mit dem Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 Pro, welches schon für ca. 90 Euro zu haben wäre. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gehäuse?

Die Preisgrenze liegt für mich wie schon geschrieben bei ca. 150€. Das Gehäuse dürfte auch an die 200 rankommen, dann müsste es allerdings "komplett“ sein,
d.h. die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind ausreichend und bei Drosselung auf 7V sehr leise bis unhörbar.
Weiterhin sollten in einem solchen Fall auch die weiteren Eigenschaften wie Frontanschlüsse, Montage, etc. der gehobenen Klasse entsprechen.

Die ganzen Top-Produkte von beispielsweise Silverstone sind mir bekannt, allerdings mag ich keine 250 oder mehr Euros für so was ausgeben.
Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen oder wüsste ein Gehäuse oder auch einen Test zum nachlesen zu Produkten die auf meine Anforderungen passen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## rancer (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Also wenn du einen guten Midi-Tower willst, würde ich das Silverstoen Fortress kaufen, eines der besten Gehäuse, die es gibt.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT01-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT01B Fortress - black

Laut PCGH ist es sehr leise, hat eine sehr gute kühlung und genug Platz für viel Hardware.

Eine alternative wäre das Cooler Master RC 690 für 70€. Dazu müsstest du noch die Lüfter wechseln.

Ich hab mir das RC 690 gekauft mit 4 Blacknoise XL1. Gesamtpreis 110€ inc.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Die wollte ich auch vorschlagen,aber rancer war schneller!

Mit dem Silverstone machst du nichts falsch und mit CM auch nich!


----------



## Robär (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Auch ein sehr gutes Gehäuse ist das Antec P182. Damit kannst du auch nix falsch machen.


----------



## Floro (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li
Aber bitte Laufwerksblenden benutzen , ohne sieht das nur  aus


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Vrsuchs mal mit Antec Twelve Hundred hier ein kleine Vorstellung http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=228&Itemid=61


----------



## Janny (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Coolermaster Stacker 831, sind aber glaub ich nur ein oder zwei Lüfter dabei, ob die gut sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hypnos (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Das Silverstone FT01 finde ich ziemlich interesant, allerdings:
Die Lüfter laufen standardmäßig mit 700/900 (180/120mm). Lassen die sich da überhaupt noch runterregulieren,
oder laufen die bei weniger als 12V gar nicht mehr an? Wie sieht das demn mit der Kühlleistung aus, wenn man die etwas runterschraubt?
Mich stört an dem Gehäuse, dass ich keine Möglichkeit habe Lüfter nachzurüsten.
Außerdem habe ich beim kurzen Suchen keinen Shop gefunden mit 180mm Lüftern oder einen Test im Internet.


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



Hypnos schrieb:


> Das Silverstone FT01 finde ich ziemlich interesant, allerdings:
> Die Lüfter laufen standardmäßig mit 700/900 (180/120mm). Lassen die sich da überhaupt noch runterregulieren,
> oder laufen die bei weniger als 12V gar nicht mehr an? Wie sieht das demn mit der Kühlleistung aus, wenn man die etwas runterschraubt?
> Mich stört an dem Gehäuse, dass ich keine Möglichkeit habe Lüfter nachzurüsten.
> Außerdem habe ich beim kurzen Suchen keinen Shop gefunden mit 180mm Lüftern oder einen Test im Internet.



DIe lüfter sind leise,sollte sie aber trotzdem auswechseln!

Möchtes du einen Test zu den LÜftern oder zu den Gehäuse?


----------



## Hypnos (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



Uziflator schrieb:


> DIe lüfter sind leise,sollte sie aber trotzdem auswechseln!
> 
> Möchtes du einen Test zu den LÜftern oder zu den Gehäuse?



Eben um das Auswechseln gehts mir, ich bräuchte also Tests/Empfehlungen zu 180mm Lüftern und einen Shop der die verkauft


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



Hypnos schrieb:


> Eben um das Auswechseln gehts mir, ich bräuchte also Tests/Empfehlungen zu 180mm Lüftern und einen Shop der die verkauft



Die werden nicht verkauft und nicht getestet,bei den Lüftern handelt es sich um Spezial anfertigungen.


----------



## Hypnos (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die werden nicht verkauft und nicht getestet,bei den Lüftern handelt es sich um Spezial anfertigungen.




Keine 180mm Lüfter? Das is aber nicht so der bringer. Die sind zwar durch 120er ersetzbar, aber dass halt ich
nicht so ganz für die ideale Lösung...


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



rancer schrieb:


> Also wenn du einen guten Midi-Tower willst, würde ich das Silverstoen Fortress kaufen, eines der besten Gehäuse, die es gibt.
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT01-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT01B Fortress - black



Dito.



Hypnos schrieb:


> Das Silverstone FT01 finde ich ziemlich interesant, allerdings:
> Die Lüfter laufen standardmäßig mit 700/900 (180/120mm). Lassen die sich da überhaupt noch runterregulieren,
> oder laufen die bei weniger als 12V gar nicht mehr an? Wie sieht das demn mit der Kühlleistung aus, wenn man die etwas runterschraubt?
> Mich stört an dem Gehäuse, dass ich keine Möglichkeit habe Lüfter nachzurüsten.
> Außerdem habe ich beim kurzen Suchen keinen Shop gefunden mit 180mm Lüftern oder einen Test im Internet.



Ja, die Lüfter lassen sich noch weiter runterregeln. Bei mir laufen sie auch mit 480 upm ohne Probleme. Ob sie auch bei 480 upm anlaufen, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Noch mehr Lüfter nachrüsten? 



Hypnos schrieb:


> Eben um das Auswechseln gehts mir, ich bräuchte also Tests/Empfehlungen zu 180mm Lüftern und einen Shop der die verkauft



Auswechseln stellt kein Problem dar, allerdings gibt es, wie Uziflator schon richtig erwähnt hat, keine 180mm Lüfter so zu kaufen.
Es gibt allerdings die Möglichkeit, 120mm oder 140mm nachzurüsten. Bei 140mm Lüftern kommen allerdings nur Scythe Kaze Maru oder ähnliche in Frage, welche Bohrungen für 120mm haben.

Ich hatte zuerst auch die 180er gegen die erwähnten 140er getauscht. Im Nachhinein habe ich wieder die 180er eingebaut und die 140er als CPU Lüfter für meinen IFX-14 genommen. Die 180er sind nicht so schlecht, wie man behauptet. Man merkt halt den Luftzug nicht so, wie bei kleineren Lüftern, da er sich auf eine größere Fläche verteilt. Allerdings bewegen sie schon reichlich Luft und sind obendrein leise.

Das Kühlkonzept hab ich allerdings so abgeändert, dass der Lüfter im Deckel Luft absaugt. So entsteht ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse, welcher nochmals frische Luft zur Graka führt. Meine 8800 GTX mit HR-03 Plus ist somit satte 10°C kühler. Das erhöhte Staubaufkommen nehme ich dabei gerne in Kauf.
Ich habe alle möglichen Kühlkonzepte probiert. Das erwähnte stellte sich dabei am effektivsten heraus.


----------



## T-Killer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Allöle wollt ma fragen was ihr von dem Raidmax Aztec haltet, das wollte ich mir vielleicht zulegen


----------



## rancer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Also ich finde es jetzt nicht gerade ansprechend, aber wem es gefällt....

Um dir ein anderes vorschlagen zu können, wäre es sinnvoll deine Kriterien zu erfahren


----------



## Hypnos (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ja, die Lüfter lassen sich noch weiter runterregeln. Bei mir laufen sie auch mit 480 upm ohne Probleme. Ob sie auch bei 480 upm anlaufen, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
> Noch mehr Lüfter nachrüsten?


Reicht die Leistung denn auch wenn alle 3 Lüfter gedrosselt sind und ein heißer Sommertag
auf ein paar hitzige Komponenten trifft? Zumal das Netzteil bei der Belüftung ja nicht mithilft.
Wie sähe das bei drei 120ern auf 7V aus?



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das Kühlkonzept hab ich allerdings so abgeändert, dass der Lüfter im Deckel Luft absaugt. So entsteht ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse, welcher nochmals frische Luft zur Graka führt. Meine 8800 GTX mit HR-03 Plus ist somit satte 10°C kühler. Das erhöhte Staubaufkommen nehme ich dabei gerne in Kauf.
> Ich habe alle möglichen Kühlkonzepte probiert. Das erwähnte stellte sich dabei am effektivsten heraus.


Danke für den Tipp, sollte ich mir das Gehäuse zulegen werd ich das auch mal probieren.


----------



## T-Killer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



rancer schrieb:


> Also ich finde es jetzt nicht gerade ansprechend, aber wem es gefällt....
> 
> Um dir ein anderes vorschlagen zu können, wäre es sinnvoll deine Kriterien zu erfahren



Also gut es sollte qualitativ schon was her machen muss sich aber nicht unbedingt von der Masse abheben.
Plexiglas is Pflicht sowie eine gute Kühlung


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



Hypnos schrieb:


> Reicht die Leistung denn auch wenn alle 3 Lüfter gedrosselt sind und ein heißer Sommertag
> auf ein paar hitzige Komponenten trifft? Zumal das Netzteil bei der Belüftung ja nicht mithilft.
> Wie sähe das bei drei 120ern auf 7V aus?



Mein Rechner ist ziemlich stark übertaktet und dennoch leise. Die Temperaturen sind zwar nicht die niedrigsten, aber für einen stabilen Betrieb reicht es allemal. Im Sommer werde ich sicher gezwungen sein, den Prozi wieder auf 3.2 GHz zurückzutakten, damit die Temps die 80°C Marke nicht überschreiten, aber auf einen leisen Betrieb will ich nicht verzichten.

Wie es bei drei 120er bei 7V aussieht, kann ich nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber ich denke, dass sie schlechter sind, als die 180er.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Hy 



> sowie eine gute Kühlung



Ich hab mir gestern das Coolermaster Haf 932 geholt und muss sagen das die Kühlleistung top ist und es auch noch relativ schick aussieht.Kannst es dir ja mal angucken


----------



## T-Killer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Hoho sehr schick das Teil und für 100 Öcken zudem noch billig.


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Also Qualitativ ist es auch gut aber am wichtigsten war mir natürlich die Kühlung


----------



## Foels (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Passt der Noctua NH-U12P in folgendes Gehäuse???
Cooler Master - HAF932 Serie


----------



## johnnyGT (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

natürlich passt der noctua!


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



> Passt der Noctua NH-U12P in folgendes Gehäuse???
> Cooler Master - HAF932 Serie


JA auf jeden Fall. ca. 20cm Platz 

Übrigens auf den Bildern oben das ist das HAF932


----------



## Foels (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Weiss ich 
aber danke für die Info Supra!

Bist du mit der Kühlung und dem gesamten Case zufrieden??

Mfg


----------



## SupraMK-4 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

^^ Auf jeden Fall binn ich zufrieden mir kommt es sogar so vor als ob er mein zimmer etwas abkühlen würde.(Bei den Lufstrom den der hat)


----------



## Janny (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Isn bisschen Bund find ich, allein in der Front haste ja schon Blau, Rot, Grün 

Trotzdem Schickes Case


----------



## Hypnos (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Was wären denn eure Empfehlungen im Bereich 200-250 Euro?

Irgendwie hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, was man sinnvollerweise bei Google eingibt,
um nach Reviews zu "Luxusgehäusen" oder "Gehäuse zwischen 100-150€" oder ähnlichem zu suchen. 

Über das FT01 hab ich leider im Internet inzwischen einiges gelesen, bei dem mir 180 Euronen etwas viel erscheint.
(Seitenwände zu dünn, Festplattenentkopplung nutzlos weil zu hart, etc.)


----------



## Maschine311 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Hier habe noch 2.

*Antec Nine Hundred*


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec Nine Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil

sowie das ier mei absoluter top Favorit

*Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07B-W - black*


----------



## rancer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Also über 200€ ist natürlich das TJ 07 DAS Gehäuse....sonst fallen wir nur die Big-Towers von Lian Li ein:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A7010B - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V2010B Big-Tower - black

Fast vergessen: das TJ10:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ10B-WNV NVIDIA Edition - black

und was ganz neues: das Raven:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black

so long


----------



## plexus (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

Hab mal mitgelesen, da ich auch schon lange und ausgiebig auf der Suche bin. Häng aus P/L und Kühlleistungsgründen grad etwas beim *HAF932* obwohl es mir nicht sonderlich gefällt. -.-

Das *Antec P-182* hab ich mir noch gar nicht angesehn, warscheinilch weil es ne Tür hat und ich diese meißtens ignoriere. Sieht ordendlich aus, auch wenn der Lüfter unten direkt vor dem Netzteil in meinen Augen keinen Sinn macht. 
Weiss jemand wie sich das P-182 Kühlleistungstechnisch gegen das HAF932 schlägt? +ich google ma.

Öch mensch, hört doch auf mich an das *Raven *zu erinnern... da hab ich immer nen Teufel und nen Engel auf den Schultern. 


> Das Raven is schon nice... nein zu teuer... soo teuer auch nich, und hat alles drin... spinnst? hat nichmal ne Lüftersteuerung... aber, aber... nein, nichmal eSata!... grml...


----------



## Huntercontroll (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*



plexus schrieb:


> Öch mensch, hört doch auf mich an das *Raven *zu erinnern... da hab ich immer nen Teufel und nen Engel auf den Schultern.



In der Ausgabe 03/2009 hat pcghx den Silverstone Raven RV01 als Topprodukt bewertet. Dabei wurden auch Temperaturtests unter Last mit durchaus positiven Werten durchgeführt. Jetzt frage ich mich mit was für Hardware-Bauteilen dass gemacht wurde.

Denn das Motherboard wird um 90°  gedreht eingebaut! 

Viele internationale Gamer in verschiedenen Gamerchats berichten nun aber von sehr starken Hitzeproblemen mit diesem Raven die so stark sind das die ganzen Bauteile in andere Gehäuse verbaut werden mußten.

Zurückzuführen sei das Problem hauptsächlich darauf das man Hardware mit Headpipe verwendendet hat und wird diese um 90° gedreht (also absichtlich verkehrt) eingebaut gibt es einen sogenannten Wärmerückstau der die Wärme nicht nach oben wie im Normaleinbau abführen kann, da diese Headpipe ja auch nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip konstuiert sind und eigentlich auf die 0° Grad Position der Hauptplatine abgestimmt sind.

Wäre gut wenn PCGHX hier auch Angaben zu der verwendeten Hardware machen könnte außer nur zu den Lüftern.
MfG. Hc.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Gehäuse Empfehlung, 100-150€*

ICh würde das HAF932 oder das SST FT01B-W nehmen, beide sehr schöne Gehäuse
Werde mich für meinen bald kommenden neuen PC auch für eins von beiden entscheiden, aber wahrscheinlich fürs HAF, da es viel günstiger ist


----------

